# Some harnesses I made



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

As I had some materials left over I though I would try to make some harnesses. I think the outcome is quite good!

The cross-over harness:

























The normal harness:

















The soft harness:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is way too cool!


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

Good job! It looks very comfy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super job! I really like the first one and how you did the chest piece! Great!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wish I were talented, those are darling


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good for you! I am not talented and must order mine from GW Little,lol.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

In my spare time I make leather harness / leashes for small dogs as part of my wife's small dog apparel line, and I really like the design of that first harness. It's very unique and I haven't seen anything like it before.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow how great of a job you did.


----------



## DahliasMaMa (Jun 29, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## andrea11 (Jun 29, 2011)

cute! does she like her new harnesses?


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, very impressive work!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

@ Andrea11: Yes, HE really likes his new harnesses  or at least he deosnt seem to bother


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice!!! Excellent job!!! : )


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very good. well done x


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent! Really like those - would you ever consider taking orders........?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Tabitha,

I actually did consider taking orders, but it is quite difficult to make a soft harness and cross-over harness for a dog that can't try it on during the process, so that it fits perfectly. Only the normal harness would be easy to make for other dogs, size wise, but this depends on the owners taking correct measures.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I can see the difficulty of not being able to do fittings. Perhaps I should practice a bit of sewing myself! I'm really impressed with your design for the cross-over especially.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I would defo give it a try. Its not as difficult as it might seem


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I ran into the same problem trying to make clothes for Pablo's cousin Baci, who lives in New Jersey. He's a completely different body type than Pablo.


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

I really like the cross-over one too. Maybe you would consider giving us little tutorial?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Like cchipman in the last comment - any chance of tutorial on the cross-over one? I have made a few attempts at it but really not successful . . . .


----------

